# Anyone got successful FET stories ?



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

I am doing an FET at IM this thursday and feel nervous. 

Would appreciate any BFP stories using FET at moment to cheer me up!!

thanks in advance

jenny


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

My 2 yr old son is a frosty!  As you will see from my ticker, he was our final, final attempt, and the only surviving embryo of 3 to be thawed.    It only takes one ...

Very good luck to you,  

D xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Jenny I'm pregnant possibly with 3 frosties will confirm week after next.

what I'd say is that an extra dose of E2 and prog is necessary and prednisilone 20mg prior to ET and try and delay ET till Blast stage so that they don't have to lie in the womb where all your natural killer cells are lurking.

good luck


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

thanks you all for your stories it made me smile today - really appreciate it!!

where there is hope ........

Tinkelbunny - hope you are enjoying your pregnancy and congrats!


jenny


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've also had my first ever BFP with FET, I have never ever seen those 2 lines before and it was magical!!  
We were so sure it hadnt worked I had a glass of wine, cleaned the house from top to bottom and was PMT queen from hell but it still worked!
We had 2 embies but back, both were 2 day 4 cell on freezing but one lost a cell on defrosting.  Just waiting for 7 week scan now to see how many snuggled down.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Jenny

I was always a bit sceptical with FET to be honest particulalry after a failed icsi cycle in jan. I drank through DR and didnt do anything particularly different in 2ww (where as on fresh cycle was practically wrapped up in cotton wool!!!) 

So i was amazed (and am still in disbelief) that we ve just got our first ever BFP after FET in May. (particularly after our top grades perished and we were left with 2 embies that 'werent as good' !!)

So believe in it hon FET s do work. When looking at the 2ww threads ive been suprised by how many girls get lucky with FET, i wonder if its something to do with the fact we dont have to go through EC and therefore its not such an invasive process.

Massive amounts of luck for you     

love hopeful xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks your happy stories are excellent.

Good luck to all on you  for a happy pregnancy !!!

jenny


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Jenny

I got my 1st ever BFP with FET and I'm now just under 22 weeks pg.  Like some of the other girls, I didn't think I stood much chance of FET working and was just doing it to get it over and done with before having my 2nd fresh IVF cycle.  DH and I were shocked and delighted when it worked.  We had 2 3 day 7 cell embies put back in and one hung around to give us our BFP!

Good luck

Tiggy xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I was fairly adament FET didn't work and it was a waste of time - that 'waste of time' is now due in just under a month! 

Very best of luck!   

x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

After a failed cycle in Dec, we had 5 frosties and used 2 of them for FET cycle in April. I was much more relaxed, didn't do whole healthy eating, no drinking thing, and as you can see am currently 10 wks pregnant with twins.

Hope it goes well for you    

Northy


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Northy

Congrats to you!!!!!!!! Thanks for your story. I am on 2ww get results next friday and want to know now. not sure its worked in depair as little signs!

good luck to you

jenny


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Jenny,

Try not to read anything in symptoms, you could go mad. I don't think anyone knows where the tx ends and the pg symptoms begin!!  I really had no idea whether it had worked or not. Remember folks who get pg naturally don't often realise til 8 weeks or so.

  Will keep my fingers crossed. When is OTD?

Northy x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Northy,

Thanks for your advise your right.

People dont even know there PG till later just because its via IFV we anaylise everthing.

I test on Friday 26th !!!! neverous & scared

How are you in you pregnancy ? hope its going well!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

All the best for the 26th     Will keep my eye out for your result. Being pg is still a shock tbh, time has gone slow and have been worried (over analysing every twinge, worrying when have less symptoms than usual) but am beginning to feel more confident. Have scan on Fri so looking forward to that. Know I am blessed to be in this situ when was starting to think I never would! Just goes to show, can happen for anyone so hope it happens for you   

Best wishes,

Northy xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I was convinced FET wouldn't work following a BFN with a fresh blast so I felt very negative from the start.

But as you can see from my ticker it worked for me    I had 2 blasts defrosted and they both survived the thaw 100%.  I was definitely far more relaxed with FET, it was less stressful in mind and body but it doesn't make the 2ww any easier though  

Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

i am 22 wks pregnant from a FET. This was my 4th transfer, had one fresh (drugs) cycle then a frozen then another cycle then a frozen and this one worked!! I had all 8 of my embies thawed and 2 transfered on day 3 so they were 8 and 9 cell which was great as ive always had 4-5 cells transferred. These frozen ones were from last May so i didnt really have much hope to be honest. 
Ive tried all kinds of supplements, stayed off work 2 wks, took it easy, accupuncture the lot! and done nothing different on this one, just took it easy but none more so than the other times. Biggest shock of my life wen it came up 'pregnant' was just numb i think, as am used to the one line on the stick  
i think trying to stay relaxed during the transfer really helps, easier said than done i know but this time i just lay there looked up at the cieling instead of trying to look wat was goin on down there, and just breathed slowly trying to stay relaxed. Sounds a bit hippyish reading back but i deffinitely felt more relaxed afterwards than i ever have before.
Good luck everyone and dont give up xxxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Reading this today really lifts my spirits....I have 11 on ice and going for my first FET in July...I feel a lot more relax this time, no acupuncture, no special anything, just less stress...praying for my baby....


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Lucy L - My transfer for my FET was not a stress free calming experience as the clamp would not release so it was pretty awful having it removed, I was absolutely screaming    I was very upset afterwards worrying if that had blown my chances, nevertheless it seemed to do my little frosties no harm    If its meant to be it will be


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Just wanted to add to the success stories, we are pregnant via FET and due at the end of August. Admittedly, only one frostie of the 5 we froze survived the process and was good enough for transfer, but 1 was all we needed!!

I read somewhere about dry freezing which aparently reduces the risks, but I don't know the details.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
jjust to say we have just had bfp today from fet, 2 day 3 five cells, i know its mega early but still anotherhopefully succesful fet

take care 
kirst x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls waiting on Aug AF to get the ball rolling for my FET!!!!!!!!!!

Its so great to read through all your positive stories............congratulations!

Before I was quite negative but no more positive.............Thanks FF!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## tbp2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add another success story.  I had a failed IVF/ICSI cycle last Sept/Oct and we froze 7 blasts.  Had a medicated cycle in Feb this year and put 2 frosties back.  I got my first ever BFP and am now 24 weeks with a little boy!  We were utterly shocked, really didn't think it was going to work (especially after 4 yrs of only seeing BFNs) but I agree with others about the less stress thing with FETs.  I also tried to really relax during and after the transfer, and I also watched lots of comedy shows on TV (there was an Israeli study that showed that women who were made to laugh by clowns (?!) after transfer had better success rates.....weird I know but I was willing to try anything!)  I ended up taping lots of You've been framed" and sat on the sofa laughing/crying - quite hormonal!

The other thing I noticed was that I had absolutely NO symptoms during the 2WW this time round.  During my fresh cycle I thought I had loads and was sure that it was a BFP, where as this 2ww I felt absolutely normal and in fact had a terrible cough at the beginning so was convinced I had coughed the embies out!

I had wanted to do a natural FET but Guys told me that medicated had a slightly higher success rate so I went for it.

Really good luck to everyone - it CAN happen, I never thought it would for me and it did, so keep the faith! xxx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow your story has made me feel so much better. I am due to have my transfer around 30th July. Only have 1 frozen blast so my main worry at the moment is that it wont thaw, fingers crossed. Just dont know if I can face going through IVF again


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't forget you only need 1!!


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Were a FET with a BFP after our fresh (best embies) failed  I have a little princess called Katie.

Sending you lots of    

Clare


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls thanks so much for your stories I really am feeling much better!  I know it sounds weird but every few days I love to come back to this thread and read over your success stories for hope!  What would I do without my FF's??

SB


----------

